# Your Best Macro Photo



## Noah212

Please post your best macro shot here.
When you take a better photo, delete the first one and edit in the new one.
Make sure to include the details on what camera setup you used.

Here's mine:







I took this with a Nikon D60 equipped with its kit lens (18-55m).


----------



## Overread

Heh normally with these sorts of question I find it hard to come up with an answer - but this one is easy - it will take a lot (from me) to beat this shot





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3299/3229344573_8b07f57d8a_o.jpg

Taken with Canon 400D, Sigma 150mm macro, 1.4 teleconverter and a 580EX2 with lumiquest softbox (in the hotshoe) for lighting

A very sleepy bee during the middle of the day. The capture of the smally fly in the corner was totally a surprise for me - great also that was in the focus plain as well!
The notes inthe corners are from using a demo of ReDynamizer which I used to create a false HDR shot from the single exposure - the program works well and I do intent to get the full version (and lose the notes!)


----------



## mJs

I took this one at work on my lunch break... there were some flowers out front and this 'busy bee.'  I love it because of the pollen all over his face.  

Gear was a Nikon D300 with the 18-200mm lens and the canon 50D magnifying filter attachment...


----------



## stone_family3

This was taken with my coolpix camera


----------



## Sbuxo

I'm not on my laptop that has all my photos, certainly not my best but this is from my flickr..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




contrasty, I know. -_-


----------



## TCimages

one of my favs

Canon 40D
100mm Macro
Ring Flash


----------



## mJs

Nice shot TC that is insane!


----------



## mom2eight

TC all I can say is WOW!


----------



## TCimages

Thanks guys.  Macro is certainly my fav.  I've spent a lot of time trying to learn it.  It takes pratice, but with a little time, you can get there.


----------



## 03civicdx




----------



## wfduncan

Awesome shots.


----------



## dak1b

my fav macro shot so far. still practicing 






Canon 1000D with Canon 100mm macro lens


----------



## Noah212

dak1b said:


> my fav macro shot so far. still practicing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon 1000D with Canon 100mm macro lens




I'm assuming those are water droplets on a CD.  How did you get them to be in such a perfect formation?


----------



## NateS

I have a few favs so hard for me to decide....but this one is among my favorites thus far.


----------



## dak1b

Noah212 said:


> dak1b said:
> 
> 
> 
> my fav macro shot so far. still practicing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon 1000D with Canon 100mm macro lens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming those are water droplets on a CD.  How did you get them to be in such a perfect formation?
Click to expand...



used a Q-tip to place water drops:mrgreen:


----------



## alliec

This is one of my favourites, its a Nomada Bee asleep gripping onto the petal of a flower. Taken around x3 life size.


----------



## leighthal

Well, it's no Nomada bee..... but I was happy with this snowflake I took at the end of December.


----------



## TCimages

alliec - perfect lighting!  nice


----------



## fokker

alliec - that is incredible, what equipment did you use?


this is probably my favourite to date:






Canon 40d and 100mm macro


----------



## Dao




----------



## RCH.Photo




----------



## Mendoza




----------



## avilamillar

Nikon D60 and Nikkor Micro 55mm f/3.5


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

dak1b said:


> Noah212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dak1b said:
> 
> 
> 
> my fav macro shot so far. still practicing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon 1000D with Canon 100mm macro lens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming those are water droplets on a CD.  How did you get them to be in such a perfect formation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> used a Q-tip to place water drops:mrgreen:
Click to expand...

This is amazing! Im still trying to figure out what all this micro stuff is.lol but awesome picture! and very creative.


----------



## Noah212

Perhaps this thread could be pinned?


----------



## marmots

NateS said:


> I have a few favs so hard for me to decide....but this one is among my favorites thus far.


what is that!?!?!? i would hate to wake up with that sitting on my face!!


----------



## petercanon

This is my favorite macro


----------



## EricHarris

(watermark is set by the parameters on my website, it is my photo  )


----------



## FORCFED

Some very nice photos here.


----------



## CNCO

great work


----------



## USM IS

I hope someday I can get to that level..........Mike


----------



## Johnboy2978




----------



## stormbind

Johnboy2978 said:


>



Wow! Nicely done. :thumbup:


----------



## Noah212

Bump.


----------



## tomhooper

I like the individual pollen grains.

Canon XSi, Canon 100mm f2.8 Macro, Canon MT-24EX Macro Twin Lites, 31mm extension tube, tripod, EXIF embedded.




​


----------



## AtlPikMan

Just got a my Macro...heres what i got..


----------



## Kethaneni

Great shots! Here is my contribution.


----------



## Caffler

don't have a best only a few are not worse than the others


----------



## The Empress

Wow all of these shots are amazing!!! I haven't ever attempted macro shots  I should try lol


----------



## Noyyy

Some of these shots just seem... inhuman! They're so good!

It's pretty much cemented my decision to buy a macro lens tomorrow!


----------



## dab_20

Wow... Some awesome shots here! I especially like the refraction one. I want to learn how to do that... I've been reading up on it and am ready to try it in the spring! Here's my favorite I've taken.. got a lot more work to do! 






Olympus Evolt E500 with my Sigma 105 mm macro lens. Used a tripod and natural lighting.


----------

